# Video of Dec 2008 storms



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is the first one of the winter!!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats a sweet video
alway love seeing the big machines working
keep em coming!!


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Vid!!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Awsome vid as usual Farmer!!!!!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The guy you work for sure has nice equipment. Is he in any of the machines or does he just drive around making sure everything's running smoothly?


----------



## JEEP12 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice Video


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Camden;700321 said:


> The guy you work for sure has nice equipment. Is he in any of the machines or does he just drive around making sure everything's running smoothly?


No, he only moves snow if we are short on guys we call him in. I havent seen him in 2 weeks!! I think he went on vacation.........I hope.......... otherwise i dont know where he went to.


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice Video!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

And yes we abuse our equipment! LOL I like how you added that.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice vid. nice machines too


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

nice vid like big truck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video as always, I favorite all you plowing videos!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

great video!!

how did the guy like it with one whiper lol


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome video


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice!!! Busy hauling snow yet?? Also what model cats are they??


----------



## jefferson (Sep 12, 2008)

Great video,you sure know how to use that video equipment very pro. looking forward to some more clips:salute:


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

lawncare18;702098 said:


> Nice!!! Busy hauling snow yet?? Also what model cats are they??


They look like 930G's, am I right farmer? We rent one every fall to load lime. We have also have 2 928's i usually lease one when i really need to stack high


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Dang, that some nice ****. That loader is huge, how's come you don't have a big push box for that?


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

ya i agree with sjosephlawncare how come no pusher i saw a lot over overspill, otherwise great video i wish we can get something like that going here on LI. Great job love the equipment


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

How many inchees?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Both cats are 924s, one is a G and the other is a H. Im hoping to have a 14 ft pusher for the G some time very soon. The High Lift we run a 12 ft pusher on it, its not real big, but its better then the dirt bucket. Yes we are very busy hauling snow! Just when you get a pile hauled away it seems to reapear. As far as snow totals, In Dec we had almost 35". I think this first one in january was about 4 so we must be close to the 40" mark for the season so far.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

AWSOME VIDEO as always

what ar you tapeing with


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Looking good...Nice Loader


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Is this from after the blizzard? You getting any sleep this winter farmer cause I know I sure am lacking but man do I LOVE the snow. I'm guessing you have account all over fargo cause I don't ever seem to see SmithCo. trucks around, I work for All Terrain and this is my first winter doing snow work here in fargo, WHAT A WINTER!!! And keep the great vids comin


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great vid 4x4. throw some more when you have time...because i know youve been getting the snow!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

wannabeplowing;715244 said:


> Is this from after the blizzard? You getting any sleep this winter farmer cause I know I sure am lacking but man do I LOVE the snow. I'm guessing you have account all over fargo cause I don't ever seem to see SmithCo. trucks around, I work for All Terrain and this is my first winter doing snow work here in fargo, WHAT A WINTER!!! And keep the great vids comin


Yeah where all over from north fargo to south fargo to west fargo to moorhead. You need to open up your eyes! I see all terrain trucks all the time. Just look for red chevys, or cat payloaders with pushers on them. All our equipment is lettered.


----------

